# Liocheles species pics



## hornet (Jul 27, 2008)

Pics of a few of my liocheles species for those interested.
sp. aff. extensa














karschii "dwarf"













Other random forms


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 27, 2008)

*Nice scorps mate.*


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 27, 2008)

wow...great pics hornet !!...
so these are just a few eh!


----------



## paleoherp (Jul 27, 2008)

good pics, love the scorps!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

I love the pics mate. Well done.


----------



## hornet (Jul 27, 2008)

yea, like 10% of all my liocheles lol


----------



## andyscott (Jul 27, 2008)

Very impressive claws on them. Great pics Hornet.


----------



## itbites (Jul 27, 2008)

*Such bizarre little critters they are *


----------



## hornet (Jul 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Such bizarre little critters they are *



they certainly are the oddballs in the scorp world


----------



## jaih (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice scorps.


----------

